# Puppy's crazy time!



## Juanner (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi, I'm sure you'll all tell me this is perfectly normal but twice a day, our lovely 11 week old pup goes crazy for about an hour or so. 

Usually happens after his mid-morning nap and around 9 at night. We've had him less than 2 weeks and things are really going well but twice a day he's just out of control, wanting to chew everything and bite at everyone (although not actual biting - he just wants to clamp his teeth on everything). 

He only just had his 2nd injection yesterday (that put a dent in his mood!) so we still can't take him out for a walk outside our little garden.

Like I said, I'm sure this is all normal but I'm just looking for tips on how to get through it! 

Thanks!


----------



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi! My husband and I brought home our now 13 week old Havanese pup about 2 weeks ago, at first he was calm, minimal puppy biting and barking but as soon as he became comfortable with us, it seemed like he went crazy! We were concerned as well! I can upon this forum and read how normal it is. Syrus, our pup, does the same thing as you're saying yours does! We are starting outside walks today, but I have been playing fetch (with a kong) and it seems to help this behavior! He loves the kong because it changes directions when it rolls and bounces. The best advice I can give on this is get some Lavender essential oil! I use doterra serenity! I let Sy run around and go crazy but after awhile he starts to get really bad, he ripped up a piece of carpet yesterday night, once things like that start happening, I put some oil on my finger and let him smell it and he goes to sleep almost immediately! Hope this helps! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

After your puppy's second shot he should be able to go out some though not to places where lots of dogs congregate. Additionally the puppy crazies come on due to over tiredness or not enough physical and mental stimulation. Your puppy is a baby and needs lots of rest time with short intermittent play and training periods.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Juanner said:


> Hi, I'm sure you'll all tell me this is perfectly normal but twice a day, our lovely 11 week old pup goes crazy for about an hour or so.
> 
> Usually happens after his mid-morning nap and around 9 at night. We've had him less than 2 weeks and things are really going well but twice a day he's just out of control, wanting to chew everything and bite at everyone (although not actual biting - he just wants to clamp his teeth on everything).
> 
> ...


Your puppy is 100% normal! He is very cute and looks like he is full of the devil! >

Havanese tend to go through spurts of daily hyperactivity and then they will suddenly crash and go into a deep sleep. Our Ricky is almost three years old and he still goes crazy in the house and in the yard, two or three times a day. He literally jumps up and bounces off the walls. It is 10am right now and he has already gone through one manic episode this morning. I took him out on the golf course at sun up this morning and he ran around in big circles like his tail was on fire! Here on this Forum, we call it RLH. I am looking over at him right now and he is sprawled out on the sofa fast asleep and he looks for all the world like he is dead! :wink2:

Most Havanese need a reasonable amount of daily exercise to burn off a lot of built up energy. Take your puppy outside in a safe environment and let run to his hearts content. Throw a ball or toy for him to chase. Teach him to play "fetch." Take him for walks at a brisk pace. Starting at around 9 months, I was taking Ricky for a 45 minute walk in the morning and a 30 minute walk in the evening. We still follow that routine and Ricky gets antsy if we happen to miss one of his walks. Have plenty of chew toys for your puppy, especially when they are cutting teeth.

Things will get better as your puppy matures but it may take a year or more. Just consider that Havanese, by temperament, need some daily exercise and they tend to be "shredders", chewing and shredding everything in sight - some more than others. Come back to this Forum frequently and we will help you work through any "problems." We have all been there and done that! :grin2: and when our Havadoggies don't do what you describe, we think there must be something wrong with them! 

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Ditto on what is said previously...crazies, "witching hour" etc seem to be a Havanese puppy trait. Never had it with other breeds with such regularity. Cassie's crazy time was early evening, when dinner was over and we wanted to sit and watch the evening news. She would nip at our feet, give little demanding yips and seem to need full attention -- toy distraction didn't do much, but active playing with her seemed to work even though we wanted to sit and digest our dinners! 

She is pretty much over it now but we are now in habit of giving her some preventive activity..ten minutes with ball chasing or other exercise in backyard after dinner. Then she comes inside and is back to the sweet, calm young lady we usually have. If it is raining, I found a way to throw her squeeky ball down a hallway and bounce it off a wall into another room where she has to hunt it down..that works too!

It is normal and it does sort of go away as they mature although bursts of energy, with zoomies (running hard with ears blowing in wind and happy face) seem to be an enduring and endearing funny breed trait.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ha! Ha! You are experiencing zoomies! Good luck. It gets better! Willow does them once or twice a day.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Also known as RLH, or Run Like [email protected]#. Part of the Havanese make up, along with loving to shred paper.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Ha! Isn't that the truth! Bowie, in addition to the normal zoomies, likes to start digging on the couch or bed!


----------



## LauraLuna (Apr 25, 2016)

I have recently been having trouble getting Luna to settle down at night. Yesterday I even took her for an hour long walk/run in the evening instead of in the afternoon and she still did not want to go to bed. Luckily if I put her in her kennel she will be quit.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Bowie's Mom said:


> Bowie, in addition to the normal zoomies, likes to start digging on the couch or bed!


Willow digs too. Frantically. Nose down, butt up and just digging as fast as she can go.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Willow digs too. Frantically. Nose down, butt up and just digging as fast as she can go.


Loki digs too. In his bed, on his mat, the couch, a blanket. I can't figure out where he thinks he is digging to....or what he is going to find!


----------



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

Anyone else's "crazy time" look like this lol! Sorry it's so dark but the noises he makes are my favorite part about him running!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Looks familiar, but I have two raging through the house. Lola makes the same noises!


----------



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

boomana said:


> Looks familiar, but I have two raging through the house. Lola makes the same noises!


I wish we had a bigger area for him to run! We got him because we read they are great apartment dogs but I had no idea about the running!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow makes those noises too when she zooms.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

megansievert said:


> I wish we had a bigger area for him to run! We got him because we read they are great apartment dogs but I had no idea about the running!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do love to run, but I don't think it's a hardship for them to live in an apartment... Mine often do "zoomies" on our King sized bed... all three of them... At the same time!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

krandall said:


> They do love to run, but I don't think it's a hardship for them to live in an apartment... Mine often do "zoomies" on our King sized bed... all three of them... At the same time!


Loki runs zoomies on my king size bed, too.  And digs in the covers...


----------



## megansievert (Oct 26, 2016)

Barbara Levy said:


> Loki runs zoomies on my king size bed, too. And digs in the covers...


Haha! I'm sure that's hilarious to watch. Syrus has started the digging on our couch, but only when he's mad at us that we are making him lay down!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

The noises that come out of Bowie definitely earns his nickname of Demon Dog! I may be dating myself, but remember Gizmo from Gremlins??? That's Bowie!


----------



## xt1an (Dec 19, 2016)

so glad i found this thread! 

its enzo's 2nd week home, and hes started this! although, now i am at the point where i think and am pretty sure almost everything he does is typical puppy behavior.

i wasn't really sure about this! in the mornings and then around 5/7pm he is going nuts! pulling everything out of his crate, barking, pulling and eating the newspapers (hes doing this right now)

oy vey! 

im not sure how to really get him more excercise, being in an apt in the city, when i bring him outside, he just darts when on the leash and it pulls him all over.. any suggestions?


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

At that age, we played a lot of fetch. We didn't throw a toy very far...he would lose track of it. I should say it was more like bowling the toys!!! We would also start fairly close together, with treats, and one would call him and give him a treat, then the other would call him and give him a treat. We would then move back a little. It was great for learning his name and to come - good exercise running back and forth. 

He still zooms around our family room and kitchen until he collapses. They really don't need too much space.


----------



## xt1an (Dec 19, 2016)

Barbara Levy said:


> At that age, we played a lot of fetch. We didn't throw a toy very far...he would lose track of it. I should say it was more like bowling the toys!!! We would also start fairly close together, with treats, and one would call him and give him a treat, then the other would call him and give him a treat. We would then move back a little. It was great for learning his name and to come - good exercise running back and forth.
> 
> He still zooms around our family room and kitchen until he collapses. They really don't need too much space.


oh good, that's pretty much exactly what we do!


----------

